# Power Off Question



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

On froyo/ gb blur, i could power off my phone and plug it in without the phone turning on again. is there any way to do this on cm7? i liked that feature because i get emails all night long and i dont want airplane mode on:tongue2:


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i mean u could just turn the phone on silent if thats the problem? but hmm i know it still does it when the battery is dead..like the first time u plug it in after it dies. But i dn if theres a way to force it to happen or not.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

a damn. probably the only feature i liked about blur. i am used to samsung devices where they scream at you in the middle of the night when they finish charging. i was horrified that might happen on cm7 lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> a damn. probably the only feature i liked about blur. i am used to samsung devices where they scream at you in the middle of the night when they finish charging. i was horrified that might happen on cm7 lol


The phone must be on while charging with AOSP, hence why it turns on when you plug it in. To be best of my knowledge, it's not exclusive to CM7 and a common thing with AOSP ROMs. It would be nice if it functioned differently, but I doubt it's possible.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> On froyo/ gb blur, i could power off my phone and plug it in without the phone turning on again. is there any way to do this on cm7? i liked that feature because i get emails all night long and i dont want airplane mode on:tongue2:


disable mobile data would solve the problem then and just leave it on silent


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You can set a sound profile so emails are silent at night
Cyanogenmod settings>Sounds>Quiet Hours


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm also wondering with this quirk, how can we properly calibrate the battery? Supposed to charge when it's off, boot into recovery, wipe battery stats and turn on, let it run out, then charge fully again while it's off.

Any idea if we can boot up straight into recovery when turning it on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I'm also wondering with this quirk, how can we properly calibrate the battery? Supposed to charge when it's off, boot into recovery, wipe battery stats and turn on, let it run out, then charge fully again while it's off.
> 
> Any idea if we can boot up straight into recovery when turning it on?


I don't believe so (don't quote me on that), but I also know that you can't charge CM7 while the phone is off. If you try, it'll just turn back on. So, that's pretty much out of the equation. With AOSP, your phone will turn on when it is being charged. If your battery is dead, it will also sometimes reboot a couple times until it can hold enough charge to stay on and then charge the rest of the way. It's just the nature of the framework, especially since the Blur framework is gone entirely.

I always just charge my phone to full, reboot into recovery, and flash battery stats if I ever want to reset it since charging it while it's off won't work with AOSP.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I'm also wondering with this quirk, how can we properly calibrate the battery? Supposed to charge when it's off, boot into recovery, wipe battery stats and turn on, let it run out, then charge fully again while it's off.
> 
> Any idea if we can boot up straight into recovery when turning it on?


Just let the phone die completely, plug it in and let it get to 100% then wait an extra 20-30 or so minutes, reboot into revocery and wipe batt stats then reboot and it should be calibrated.

I never heard anything about the phone needing to be off while charging to calibrate.


----------

